
Westworld Is Strikingly Real: AI Could Be Conscious and Unpredictable - peterbonney
http://nautil.us/blog/westworld-is-strikingly-real-ai-could-be-conscious-and-unpredictable
======
sharemywin
I'm not sure why anyone would want to build AI with wide open ended types of
goals.

